# Various Glendee dogs (Herts)



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

These are just a few of the dogs currently at Glendee rescue and rehoming in Hertfordshire.

Posts by Glendee Rescue Hertfordshire | Dogs for Adoption & Rescue - DogsBlog.com

There are also several others that haven't made it onto Dogsblog yet (lurchers, JRT x chi, patterdale pup, GSD x husky)

If anyone knows anyone in the Herts / Beds / Bucks area thinking of a new dog please send them our way!


----------

